# Tiger Woods' niece invited to LPGA event



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

Cheyenne Woods, the 18-year-old niece of Tiger Woods, will play in her first LPGA tournament next month.

The freshman at Wake Forest was given a sponsor's exemption to the Wegmans LPGA event in Pittsford, N.Y., on June 25-28, organizers said. The two-time Arizona state champion is ranked 91st among women's college players by Golfweek magazine. Cheyenne Woods is the daughter of Earl Woods Jr., the son of Tiger's late father.


----------

